# Betta/Peace Lily Vases are Back this Holiday Season....



## Hidden Walrus (Nov 20, 2012)

I thought this fad had died out, but it is back. The local Kmart is selling betta vases this holiday season as "fish ponds" for $20, with little red or green bows and gravel and a pathetic little peace lily plant on top. They've been there since the beginning of October at least and as far as I can tell the fish have been neither fed nor the water changed. They would only hold maybe a half gallon full, and the water was already gray and the plants were blackened with cold damage. Some were on sale in the foyer between doors where it is only maybe 55 degrees. All of the bettas were very emaciated but none had died yet, somehow but on many their fins had rotten away. The water in some has evaporated to about an inch, drying up the plants roots and leaving the fish laying on its side. These were the care instructions included. I took a picture so I could rewrite them word-for-word just to show the ridiculousness of this product:

"This a self-sustaining ecosystem, one that can flourish with little care anywhere in the home. Simply place your fish pond in a brightly lit area and replace the water that evaporates as needed using distilled or bottled water. Do not change the water entirely as the plant will use up the waste material from the fish to grow.

The fish in your pond is a male Siamese Fighting Fish. The males of this species must not be kept together as they will fight, but if desired a female Siamese Fighting Fish may be purchased separately and added with the male. These fish do not require any supplementary feeding as they get all that they require from the algae that grows on the plants roots but if desired the fish may be fed a commercial betta pellet food two to three times daily.

Do not allow the temperature in your fish pond to drop below 60 degrees as Siamese Fighting Fish are tropical fish and do not do well in cold temperatures."

These care instructions have to be the most inaccurate I have ever seen and this product one of the cruelest. These stores should not be selling these animals and I will not be shopping there again.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I hate how the companies that sell those things are absolutely CLUELESS about the care involved with bettas!!!
Eats algea?? REALLY? pretty sure they are carniverous?!
AND Adding a female is okay? --YEAH if you want to see a dead fish in a few days
UGH
lol sorry, had to have a little rant along with ya!


----------



## Kevron56 (Oct 11, 2012)

What is the name of the company that is producing these?!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

oh goodness, why are all these popping up again? the peace lily vase was a great idea... gone wrong.
If people can get atleast one gallon vases, a heater, dechlor and good betta food. The vase will then actually be a good idea.

jusy a note though, if i had a functioning lily vase, I wouldn't change 100% of the water >.>


----------



## Hidden Walrus (Nov 20, 2012)

They were just calling them "fish ponds", by Kmart. This doesn't pull up any relevant hits on Google though.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I grow peace lilies in my filter but vases those are terrible.


----------



## whiskandbowl (Aug 21, 2012)

Take pictures and email corporate, that's absolutely disgusting. Poor fish, I'd be livid

I'd also post the pics on their Facebook page with a description outlining why their info is false. Gets word out there of how wrong they are, and shows the horrendous conditions these fish are being kept in.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I took the peace lily thing and improved it yay for live plants in filters.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

this is not a vase and its 50x worse than one. couldn't find the regular thread on death trap aquariums but this thread is similar enough.
http://www.aquariumguys.com/betta-bowfront-kit.html

their smallest deathtrap's packaging box is only 4 inches tall, 3 inch width AND depth. that's a guesstimate on the size and its pretty close to the. i didnt open the box but id guess there's no more that a cup or 2 worth of water capacity. they even have the double/divided version with the same equally small halves. i think the front surface dimension in the link refers to the divided side. the rest of the link provides its own horror plot. the darn thing was selling for $6 in the store.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

We need laws against this stuff.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

ChoclateBetta said:


> We need laws against this stuff.


ive seen the 1/3g tanks often on the shelf but this one took the cake and the extra icing to go with it. im shocked to see this deathtrap yet not surprised to see it being passed off as a "safe and comfy tank." although the bottom drain feature is cool but i wouldn't bet 2 cents on its integrity.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have heard of people who keep those not reconizing a healthy Betta.


----------



## Okami (Oct 10, 2011)

ChoclateBetta said:


> We need laws against this stuff.


Thats a good point. Why cant we push for one? I admit when I was first into keeping fish I feel for this trap until some one told me the truth. I heard some states out law the "prize" fish you can get at Carnivals these should be too. Im sure we can get enough people on this forum to agree to a petition to make it law that Bettas can not be Sold like that. Its animal cruelty plain and simple.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I have heard of people who keep those not reconizing a healthy Betta.


it does make sense for them to know diddly squat about betta health if they even consider that a proper home. i do have some opinions of such ppl who get a 500ml tank but i cant post that anywhere on a family friendly site.

i fell for the half gallon unheated tank myself but never was comfy with it once i knew the truth. im just glad that tiny link i posted wasnt on the shelves when i got the half gallon tank.

laws against tank limits can be tricky as far as lobbying options go. lobbyists would defend anything given the right price. i know there are some lobbyists which are good but the majority still uphold those unhealthy and bad products.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I think a law saying no tank under 2.5 can be sold. I know they can live in a gallon. But most people cannot keep up with water changes up to a songle Betta in a twenty. I mean most people do not even change water.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

nel3 said:


> it does make sense for them to know diddly squat about betta health if they even consider that a proper home. i do have some opinions of such ppl who get a 500ml tank but i cant post that anywhere on a family friendly site.


 The average person cannot even pronounce Betta much less keep them alive.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

ChoclateBetta said:


> The average person cannot even pronounce Betta much less keep them alive.


so true,"looks its so cute, its another pretty ornament." fish are still living creatures that deserve respect.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I love my Betta more than my dog.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

i went to a friends place yesterday and saw their 30-40g long with 5 goldfish. very nice fish but not very responsive, bettas on the other hand are much more curious.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

5 goldfish in that is overstocking.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

ChoclateBetta said:


> 5 goldfish in that is overstocking.


im well aware of overstocking, the owner is a old school fish person. he wouldn't heed that advice nor would like me pointing it out. the tank is around 1.5 ft tall and deep and 4-5 ft long.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

What do you mean old school?


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

the type that doesnt use water conditioner ie the generation that lets the water sit for a day. he also doesnt really use heaters. he thinks bettas are fine in small tanks and no heaters. i dont know what small tanks are to him but it probably doesnt meet expectations here. ive told him how large my tanks are ie 2.4-5g. he thinks that too large, i think he's a betta bowl person than a +1gal tank person. he's a retiree and a stubborn person at that. his tank is filtered but thats it aside from tank light. he's a good person at heart but he's difficult to deal with at times.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

If you check Betta family the OP takes terrible care and is trying to breed. http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=120804


----------



## Okami (Oct 10, 2011)

Wow....I think I lost a few brain cells from reading the OP's posts in that


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Nevermind the OP is great and really knows there stuff.


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> If you check Betta family the OP takes terrible care and is trying to breed. http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=120804


Harassment much? And what you said about the 5 goldfish that's not overstocking...


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Look at the post above you. 26. Yes 5 goldfish in that is overstocking.


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Look I'm not trying to argue but 5 goldfish are perfectly fine in 40 gallons. Have you ever had goldfish before?? And that still counts as harassment since it shouldnt have been said in the first place. That can hurt the OP's feelings. Same with you Okami.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Goldfish grow 8-12 inches. For a fancy start at thirty after each extra add 10-20 gallons per fish. For fancy have 70 gallons for common a 100 or 200 gallons. We and Swimmmommy made up and apoligized already.


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

When did he ever say what type or size they were? They could be 2 inches for all you know. I'm just trying to make a point that you shouldn't just assume.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

A goldfish should not be that small. It would either be stunted which proves my point. Or too young which the person if I remember right said they had it for a bit. A goldfish a few months like 6 should be big.


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

There you go assuming again. Point proven.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

They also said they know that the others tank is overstocked. You would not say that with 5 2 inch goldfish. Plus goldfish do not stay small long.


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

-___-


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I think a law saying no tank under 2.5 can be sold. I know they can live in a gallon. But most people cannot keep up with water changes up to a songle Betta in a twenty. I mean most people do not even change water.


Nothing under a 2.5 gallon? I've seen really nice 1 gallon tanks with heaters and filters, and regular water changes. I think that is a bit extreme. Another person on bettafish.com has pointed out, as long as the betta is getting proper care, 1 gallons are fine. I think 1/2 gallons are way too small, but at least 1 gallon is okay with proper filters and heaters. 

Also, another thing that was pointed it, is that some betta fish, get really stressed unless they are in a small tank. So if a law was made that said nothing smaller than a 2.5 gallon.. and the betta is stressing in that 2.5 gallon... and dies, isn't that just cruel...?...

I'm all for bettas having nice, huge, natural tanks.. but honestly, with proper care, I think small tanks are very nice. And sometimes it's all a person whom wants a betta can afford.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I know 1 gallon works but the average Betta consumer can not perform the proper maintence in 1 gallon.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

RandyTheBettaFish said:


> -___-


 Goldfish will not do well overstocked.


----------



## Okami (Oct 10, 2011)

RandyTheBettaFish said:


> Look I'm not trying to argue but 5 goldfish are perfectly fine in 40 gallons. Have you ever had goldfish before?? And that still counts as harassment since it shouldnt have been said in the first place. That can hurt the OP's feelings. Same with you Okami.


I appologise and officialy re-tract my previous post. 

Back on topic, I wish there was some way to regulate betta sales.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Randies not the one we apoligize too. Sorry Swimmy.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I know 1 gallon works but the average Betta consumer can not perform the proper maintence in 1 gallon.


I understand this, but to pass a law as such wouldn't benefit bettas. I've also read that many bettas are use to smaller tanks because of breeding them. And when they're placed into the big tanks they panic. 

I think the law shouldn't sell under a gallon, if a law was to be passed, that all tanks must be filtered, heated, and water changed regularly..

Now, back to what is being said. PETITION your thoughts to the store, and company, and tell them they are wrong.

That's what I'm working towards for Wal-Mart. Make a difference.


----------



## Okami (Oct 10, 2011)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Randies not the one we apoligize too. Sorry Swimmy.


It was swimmy I was pointing my appology to. Sorry swimmy best of luck with the breeding!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I think anything under 2.5 should harder to get. That way you can have research there 1-1.5 tank care.


----------



## Okami (Oct 10, 2011)

hannahb121 said:


> I understand this, but to pass a law as such wouldn't benefit bettas. I've also read that many bettas are use to smaller tanks because of breeding them. And when they're placed into the big tanks they panic.
> 
> I think the law shouldn't sell under a gallon, if a law was to be passed, that all tanks must be filtered, heated, and water changed regularly..
> 
> ...


I know a difference has been made at my Local Pet-Co. Before they were very typical but the management listed to me and the guy that works in fish and the place takes as good care of their fish now as a stand alone fish shop. they even sell Arawana and Discus now. How many Pet-Cos can do that I ask you? not many.

The staff in fish department there will tell customers how to properly care for bettas even in unfiltered tanks and keep them happy. I wish more stores would follow their example.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Okami said:


> I know a difference has been made at my Local Pet-Co. Before they were very typical but the management listed to me and the guy that works in fish and the place takes as good care of their fish now as a stand alone fish shop. they even sell Arawana and Discus now. How many Pet-Cos can do that I ask you? not many.
> 
> The staff in fish department there will tell customers how to properly care for bettas even in unfiltered tanks and keep them happy. I wish more stores would follow their example.


Very true, not many. But at least you made a difference and maybe someone will take that to Pet-Co's top office.

I find my Petsmart is very good about caring for bettas as is my Pet-Co but I wish Pet-co wouldn't have SO MANY... it makes caring for them more difficult. I once counted out 68 little cups and only one person was in the fish section.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Ours keep Arrowana spmetimes and Discus. I know goldfish should not be in there but one was put in and not eaton. They cant catch it is very active. It scares the other fish.


----------



## Okami (Oct 10, 2011)

My pet-co the guy I previously mentioned was upset because they sent way to many bettas. He had to house Bettas carefuly in the tanks with community species. 

He said he had some choice words with the corperate distributer to tell them they need to pay attention to the betta stock. He wants to be able to properly care for them.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Okami said:


> My pet-co the guy I previously mentioned was upset because they sent way to many bettas. He had to house Bettas carefuly in the tanks with community species.
> 
> He said he had some choice words with the corperate distributer to tell them they need to pay attention to the betta stock. He wants to be able to properly care for them.



That's wonderful. I want to get a job at Wal-Mart or PetsMart/Pet-Co so I can help care for the fish. There would never be a dead fish floating around for days if I worked there.


----------



## Okami (Oct 10, 2011)

they dont just need to change their practices with bettas, they also need knowedgeable staff at the stores for bettas. If they hire some kid in high school that said he had a gold fish when he was like 4 over a kid that loves fish and knowes about care they should be slapped! 

If average house hold person shops pet-co petsmart, whatever they assume the sales team is already knowedgeable because its a pet store. I think maybe a report on a major news station telling people DONT assume they know everything would be a help to the careless purchasing of bettas.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I would love to work at Petco.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

I agree with Okami, because normally, people at the stores know nothing. Like, even when I was in IL, the LFS was family owned and they knew nothing about the fish, ferrets, hamsters, birds OR bettas. It was upsetting and most of the animals were sick.

If you can't take proper care of something, don't have it.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

I know I'm going back a bit, but peace lilies+bettas+puny vase=torture to bettas!!! Rant over. Working at a pet store would be so fun, I would be able to make sure the bettas would be treated properly.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Small unheated vases in general are torture.


----------



## Okami (Oct 10, 2011)

my high school and collage days I worked for a store and made sure the fish were treated right. I didnt have a say on the order forms but my manager knew not to over flow us with stuff.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Overstocking on fish seems very commom problem. I dont get why you buy more than you can sell.


----------



## Okami (Oct 10, 2011)

Its the coperate thing, they think they will sell them all so they over stock them. i think they trace the times they have the highest sells of them and overstock on those times so there will be plenty available. They see bettas like corperate America sees T.Vs. Order lots so you have one to seel for every one.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I think for overstocked tanks they need to learn proper water changes.


----------



## Okami (Oct 10, 2011)

so many people say its ok to over stock. I hate overstocking, I admit when i was young and in the hobby i wanted everything in my tank. I have 2 Eheim canisters meant for 90 gallons on my 60 gallon because I keep Discus and water quality is everything. 

The opposite also agrivates me. When some one tells me a tank is over stocked when they have no clue about the other species, and specifications I have for the tank. When some one told me my 10 Gallon that has a 20 gallon Fluval 108 and a UV steralizer on it sounded over stocked I almost had a fit.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Was it overstocked? Extra filteration stilll doent make up for room stolen.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

I know when I had my first 10 g I overstocked badly. I hadn't realized it until later that even though everything SEEMED fine, it wasn't. You live and learn and don't make the same mistakes right?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I used to keep 3 Cories and learned it was bad. I got rid of some fish and got 2 more Cories.


----------



## Okami (Oct 10, 2011)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Was it overstocked? Extra filteration stilll doent make up for room stolen.


every one has plenty of room in my tank. I have a filter designed for a larger tank and a U.V steralizer to make sure every one is happy.

I have 1 Male Betta, 4 Harlequin Rosboras, 5 Glass Cat Fish (which do not stick to the bottom as the name Catfish implies lol) and 2 Yo-Yo Loaches. The tank is a 10 gallon tall octagon.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

As Aquarist we should always avoid overstocking.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

this isnt a fish tank or anything but it does portray a fish is a prison. its 17seconds in.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyV0RsU1Ix8&feature=plcp


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Evil villian I wish we could put him in a coffin because they are so small.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Okami said:


> every one has plenty of room in my tank. I have a filter designed for a larger tank and a U.V steralizer to make sure every one is happy.
> 
> I have 1 Male Betta, 4 Harlequin Rosboras, 5 Glass Cat Fish (which do not stick to the bottom as the name Catfish implies lol) and 2 Yo-Yo Loaches. The tank is a 10 gallon tall octagon.


Sorry but adding an extra large filter doesn't make up for the tank size. The 10 gallon is just too small even for a school of only glass catfish, which can get up to 6 inches in length, so add the others and you're way over.. The Glass are also REALLY super sensitive fish and get sick at a pin's drop so it's important not to overstock them. Sorry. Not meaning to make you upset, but hoping you'll relook at your tank.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I used to have my twenty gallon badlt stocked but got rid of fish added two cories to my school. The only problem now is the guppies I dont like jump out of nets.


----------



## Okami (Oct 10, 2011)

callistra said:


> Sorry but adding an extra large filter doesn't make up for the tank size. The 10 gallon is just too small even for a school of only glass catfish, which can get up to 6 inches in length, so add the others and you're way over.. The Glass are also REALLY super sensitive fish and get sick at a pin's drop so it's important not to overstock them. Sorry. Not meaning to make you upset, but hoping you'll relook at your tank.


 
Really? Huh, they seem fine to me its been a couple months with no problems. I was unaware glass get 6 inches i thought only half that . As soon as i start to see a problem I probably will re-home them and go for a glass species that doesnt get so large.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The problem is you dont overstock very sensative fish.


----------

